# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  CNC ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα

## jimnaf

Αφού για διάφορους λόγους δεν ολοκληρώθηκε  η κατασκευή της μηχανής CNC αποφάσισα να πουλήσω όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα.
Έχουν  δοκιμαστεί  στον πάγκο με το  MACH  3, τοποθετηθήκαν στην μηχανή  αλλά *δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ποτέ* .
Η αγορά έγινε  από την *PROBOTIX* _(_www.probotix.com) τελωνεία κλπ  με κόστος περίπου 600€


Αλυσίδα καλωδίων  5cm x 4cm 1mΑλυσίδα καλωδίων  3cm x 2.5cm  1mAluminium Flexible Coupler  X 3Emergency ButtonSideStep   X3  *PROBOTIX*RF-Isolated Parallel Port CNC Breakout Board  *PROBOTIX*Τοφοδοτικό switching  *PROBOTIX*Step Motor  X3  (260oz/in Hybrid  - 18,7 kg/cm) με άξονα και από της δυο πλευρές για τοποθέτηση encoder   *PROBOTIX*_Το κουτί και όλα  όπως είναι στην εικόνα._ 

*Τιμή  220€* (και μέσω PayPal)   έξοδα αποστολής του αγοραστή.   (*Επικοινωνία με  π.μ.* )



2.jpg3.jpgSTE.jpg1.jpg

----------

